# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Should frankie get married to jack

## Potato1992

i think they should on the same day as jake and becca it would be a funny episode

----------


## true.moon

she should marry him
but they dont suit really
it will be so funny

----------


## shelley

Personally I find Frankie irritating and nothing she says or does is funny.  She is far too pushy and Becca should just tell her where to go.  I think she and Jack should get married but not on the same day as Becca and Jake.  I can understand how Becca feels because I would feel the same way in her position.

----------


## emma_strange

> Personally I find Frankie irritating and nothing she says or does is funny.  She is far too pushy and Becca should just tell her where to go.  I think she and Jack should get married but not on the same day as Becca and Jake.  I can understand how Becca feels because I would feel the same way in her position.


my thoughts exactly

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I like Frankie, as her character is different. But i do think she should marry Jack, as it well to me seems really sweet. But i think it was wrong to make it a double wedding as she is just totally taking over, but in some ways Becca did deserve that coming for not being happy with what was givin and she knows that Frankie doesn't have all the money.

I think it will be a good episode and hopefully a succesful wedding in both cases

----------


## Abbie

i just feel sorry for becca and jake

----------


## true.moon

me too
lol

----------


## Angeltigger

I think Jack and Frankie should marry but not right now they have not go to know each other that why and it was only a few months since Frankie got a dircove (SP)with her husband and how do we know that it has gone through, I think that it should just be Becca and Jake big day as it is their frist time and jack and Frankie have been married before and has jack got dircove (sp) with his wife and it mean that the whole family will not be there so jack should think about it will he intive Ruth, also i think jack should tell Frankie that he never really asked her to marry him, it will just get worse and worse.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think they should get married, but not on the same day as Becca and Jake. Poor Becca  :Sad:

----------


## true.moon

yeah her big day is being ruined by her mother in law
lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, can you imagine how the day will turn out. I bet Frankie starts signing at the reception. Lol!

----------


## true.moon

i would ahte my wedding day to be like that
its meant to be your own

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Me too! It's mainily the brides day, and the focus will be taken off Becca slightly

----------


## true.moon

imagine how jake is feeling

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can, having you own mother getting married on your wedding day, poor mite. Plus, he is piggy in the middle.

----------


## true.moon

he cant say no can he
lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol, he can't. I do feel sorry for him

----------


## true.moon

whats up with his lip

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Looks like a hair lip to me?

----------


## true.moon

whats that

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

When you are born with your top lip no being fused properly. Therefore you need an operation to correct it, and it leaves a scar like Jakes. Either that or he may of had an accident

----------


## true.moon

http://www.hollyoaks.com/img/wallpapers/kevin_SVGA.jpg

----------


## true.moon

> When you are born with your top lip no being fused properly. Therefore you need an operation to correct it, and it leaves a scar like Jakes. Either that or he may of had an accident


ok thanks

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Do you think he's good looking?

----------


## true.moon

yep spec in that picture

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol

----------


## true.moon

you?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think he's a bit of alright ;)

----------


## true.moon

who do you prefer in hollyoaks then

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Erm, well I know he is not in it atm, but Scott Anderson, yummy! What about you?

----------


## true.moon

http://www.jumpinjaksguestlist.com/danhyde.jpg

----------


## true.moon

um...
ben
sam

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oooh, thanks for that link! 

Ben reminds me of Damon Albarn

----------


## true.moon

no probs

----------


## true.moon

who??

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol! The guy who used to be the lead singer of, Blur

----------


## true.moon

o

----------


## true.moon

http://www.sitedecinema.com.br/fotos/damon%20albarn.jpg
really

----------


## true.moon

http://www.hellomagazine.com/profile...uspatric1b.jpg
are you sure they look the same

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think so. Especially in the video, Parklife

----------


## shelley

I can see a slight resemblance between them

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I will try and find photo's

----------


## true.moon

ok then

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I am looking, lol  :Smile:  Just been disturbed by a hungry baby.

----------


## true.moon

lol
we will be patient

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

no probs

----------

